# Bob Sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

The sheephead are picking up. Got there around 10 AM and fished about halfway down the bridge with live shrimp on a carolina rig. Caught two and lost two. Also saw a couple big reds caught. Think I might try again this morning.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal!

Healthy looking fish, they are plumped up and ready to spawn :letsparty


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Great report, glad the sheepie are picking up....


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

When is the BBQ?



I got the charcoal!


----------

